# Anyone here not shoulder press?!?



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Just interested to see if anyone else doesnt shoulder press; i have always found barbell shoulder press (seated or standing) just very awkward; i have never really liked it.

Dumbell shoulder press is great; but i use a lot of weight for that now; and i am knackered by the time i get the dumbells up to starting position and with the weight i use for dumbell pressing; it is starting to feel dangerous getting them into the starting position.

I have recently increased the amount of chest (incline pressing) that i do within my routine; so in effect; working more of the front deltoids. I love training side delts with different variations of lateral raises (seated; leaning); and i have a good routine for rear delts.

That would seem i have most of the deltoid area being targetted within my routine; really well.

Does anyone else here not use any form of shoulder press; and if so; how has it worked for you?!?

Thanks!?!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

my favourite exercise, 42k dumbells bosh!

"a man with no shoulders is a woman" Mark chapter 2 new testament.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try seated smith machine press. gives me a massive delt pump


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> try seated smith machine press. gives me a massive delt pump


I have my own gym at home; not a Smith machine.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd be interested to see your normal shoulder routine if you could post it up


----------



## alphadog (Nov 16, 2009)

My routine tends to be done once a week

Behind the Neck Shoulder press

1 x warm up typically around 40-50Kg+bar

2 x working sets around 70Kg + bar 8-12 reps

1 x max set probably 80-85kg 2-6 reps depending how i feel

Front raises

3 sets 12 rps ish increasing weight

Laeral Raises

3 sets 12 reps ish increasing weight

Rolling shoulder shrugs (strict)

3 sets


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Always start with Arnold Press these days but pulled a muscle in my back last week heaving the bells into position  .

My routine.

Arnold Press 2xwarm-up then 1X failure.

Shrugs 2xwarmup then 1 triple drop set.

Rear Laterals 1xdrop set.

Side Laterals 1xdrop set.

20 mins delts blasted  .


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't like shoulder presses either man.

Do a press behind the neck.. fairly light with high reps


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Due to RC injury I cant do this at the moment at all. Having the injury has really shown me which exercises put your shoulders at risk and this is one of them. Much prefer raises, little to no RC pain at all, good pumps too!

SD


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Haven't done for 6-8 weeks due to injury.

As above RC is easily damaged but not so easily repaired


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Siasix said:


> Just interested to see if anyone else doesnt shoulder press; i have always found barbell shoulder press (seated or standing) just very awkward; i have never really liked it.
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press is great; but i use a lot of weight for that now; and i am knackered by the time i get the dumbells up to starting position and with the weight i use for dumbell pressing; it is starting to feel dangerous getting them into the starting position.
> 
> ...


Incline bench press mostly works shoulders anyway, no matter how good your mind-muscle connection is. So if you've got those in there you'll probably be fine (although I doubt they'll be anywhere near as effective as an upright shoulder press for shoulders. Can you not use a smith and do a seated press with that? I hate barbell shoulder press too


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

i alternate dumbell shoulder press one week , front barbell press , smith machine front press , cant do rear press blows my shoulders up


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont and havent in 3 years. I would like to but they get hit on the flat bench alot.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

since i screweed my rotator cuff up. i hate shoulder press so much that ive just stopped doin it .

before injury i was on 40kg dumbells,

bench press works from delts, throw sum front raises in there. and rear delts i can do no problemo.

just side delts and compound shoulder movemnts are a barstuard


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Haven't done shoulder presses in years owing to a spinal injury, so I don't compress my spine- so i don't press, I don't even do standing barbell curls!

i do dumbell raises using a bench for support that i lie on (i.e steep incline and I put stomach on the back pad).


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I do Standing or sometimes seated military press. Usually start lighter (mainly to warm up) with more reps & go 12 10 8 8 depending on mood. The heavy been what you can only just manage pulling a face. The military press is so underrated & I don't see many people do it. Those who do have big shoulders. For me it hits all areas. You can do the sets in front of your head & behind your head. Very simple quick & effective exercise I enjoy.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Siasix said:


> I have my own gym at home; not a Smith machine.


have a look at power hooks mate, i bought some for my gym and they are great for d/b shoulder press if you haven't got a spotter.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

SD said:


> Due to RC injury I cant do this at the moment at all. Having the injury has really shown me which exercises put your shoulders at risk and this is one of them. Much prefer raises, little to no RC pain at all, good pumps too!
> 
> SD


Whats raises mate? got a pic / link please?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> my favourite exercise, 42k dumbells bosh!
> 
> "a man with no shoulders is a woman" Mark chapter 2 new testament.


Funniest thing ive read on here in a long while hahaha


----------

